# Food & Feeding Recommendations



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

While I'm waiting for my tank to cycle, I'm interested in hearing recommendations for food (specific brands/products) to feed to Yellow-tail Acei, Yellow Labs, and Maingano. Also, how often and how much do I feed them? I've always fed my freshwater fish just once a day, but I don't know if that's adequate for mbuna. Thanks in advance for your advice and recommendations!


----------



## Stu W2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello Smeagol,

I found the linked article very interesting and I tend to agree that fish should be fed smaller portions and less frequently than most fish food manufacturers recommend.

https://aquariumscience.org/index.php/1-1-3-fish-food/

Regards,
Stu


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

New Life Spectrum 1mm sinking pellets Cichlid Formula. Or Northfin 1mm sinking pellets Cichlid Formula. Once/day and what they will eat in 30 seconds. I have to ensure some pellets hit the substrate for the Synodontis, most are caught mid-water by the cichlids.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

I feed Northfin Veggie 1mm and 2 mm in the morning and spirulina flakes at night. The 1mm are to make sure the smaller species and juveniles get their share (especially cynotilapia sp. lion). I might stop eventually.

That's what the cichlid store/breeders I bought them from have been feeding their fish for years so I went with that and so far, so good !


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I know people feel larger fish need larger mm, but I feed 1mm to all sizes of Africans. Same food for all. Except fry under one inch including tail for whom I use NLS Grow.

I tried 2mm one time for an 8 inch borleyi that I acquired fully grown. It seemed like he did not see the 1mm...and was fine with the 2mm. But you don't have to feed all your fish something different.


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> I know people feel larger fish need larger mm, but I feed 1mm to all sizes of Africans. Same food for all. Except fry under one inch including tail for whom I use NLS Grow.
> 
> I tried 2mm one time for an 8 inch borleyi that I acquired fully grown. It seemed like he did not see the 1mm...and was fine with the 2mm. But you don't have to feed all your fish something different.


Thanks! I was wondering about that. I saw all the different sizes, and I thought maybe I need different size food for different species. I know NLS is high quality, but don't the fish need some variety, instead of just one kind of food all the time?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All the variety is built into the staple foods...read the ingredients. Consistency is important to fish.

If the fishkeeper wants to feed variety, try a whole zucchini cut in half. Remove what is left after 8 hours.


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> All the variety is built into the staple foods...read the ingredients. Consistency is important to fish.
> 
> If the fishkeeper wants to feed variety, try a whole zucchini cut in half. Remove what is left after 8 hours.


I _have _read the ingredients. And I notice that the first two ingredients in NLS Cichlid formula are not vegetable. So how is that the best feed for species whose primary diet is supposed to be vegetable-based?


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

Kelp is the first ingredients in Northfin Veggie formula : https://www.northfin.com/services/veggie-formula/


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

Idech said:


> Kelp is the first ingredients in Northfin Veggie formula : https://www.northfin.com/services/veggie-formula/


Yes, but the first 3 ingredients of Northfin's _cichlid _formula are non-vegetable (Whole Antarctic Krill Meal, Whole Herring Meal, Whole Sardine Meal).

I'm aware that there are vegetable-based foods available. That's not the question. The question is why are foods that have protein as their 1st, 2nd, 3rd ingredients recommended for cichlids that are omnivores/herbivores.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check the overall protein content...NLS is 37% and Northfin is 40%. The aufwuchs that mbuna eat consists of algae as well as microorganisms that include zooplankton.

Even spirulina is high in protein.

The fish are not as herbivorous as advertised.


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> Check the overall protein content...NLS is 37% and Northfin is 40%. The aufwuchs that mbuna eat consists of algae as well as microorganisms that include zooplankton.
> 
> Even spirulina is high in protein.
> 
> The fish are not as herbivorous as advertised.


Good point. I hear what you're saying... "not as herbivorous as advertised" because the algae and microorganisms in their natural diet provide significant protein. Still, I'm leaning toward giving NorthFin Veggie formula a try (36% min. protein content). I've been feeding my freshwater community fish NLS for years, and they never seemed crazy about it. They eat it, because they have to, but they never seem to get too excited about it. At times I've felt like I had to coax them into eating it. So I'm leaning toward trying the NorthFin Veggie pellets because I hear they're really smelly and irresistible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have fed both NLS and Northfin and my fish did not find either more irresistible. The eat both voraciously. I find the Northfin harder to get, more expensive and the pellet size is smaller for some reason even though both are 1mm. NLS improved their forumula (again) so I went back. Love those 1G plastic buckets too!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Good point DJ. Northfin is smaller. I feed NLS 1mm and Northfin 2mm to my fish. 
When I accidentally bought NLS 2mm I had to grind it up before I fed it to my cyps.

Both are great foods. I will add Dainichi to the list of great foods (even though it costs a lot more and I can't find it anymore).


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> I have fed both NLS and Northfin and my fish did not find either more irresistible. The eat both voraciously. I find the Northfin harder to get, more expensive and the pellet size is smaller for some reason even though both are 1mm. NLS improved their forumula (again) so I went back. Love those 1G plastic buckets too!


From what I've heard, mbuna are voracious eaters plain and simple. So I'm sure they'll happily gobble down either NorthFin _or _NLS. But I'm leaning towards giving NorthFin a try. It's a _little bit _more expensive, but not outrageously so. If one brand was clearly superior to the other, I'd go with it; but since opinion is divided, I like the idea of trying something new. Also, I imagine the smaller pellet size that you mentioned will be perfect for juveniles, no? I can always switch to a larger pellet size once the fish have grown. I've heard a few people say NorthFin is "hard to get." I don't understand that. It's available online. They deliver it right to your door.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

Smeagol said:


> Idech said:
> 
> 
> > Kelp is the first ingredients in Northfin Veggie formula : https://www.northfin.com/services/veggie-formula/
> ...


I know what your question was. And my answer is : Northfin Veggie is what was recommended to me by long time cichlid breeders who use it on their hundreds if not thousands of fish, along with spirulina flakes, and have great success. The word « cichlid » isn't on the package, but it's perfect for them.


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

Idech said:


> I know what your question was. And my answer is : Northfin Veggie is what was recommended to me by long time cichlid breeders who use it on their hundreds if not thousands of fish, along with spirulina flakes, and have great success. The word « cichlid » isn't on the package, but it's perfect for them.


Yep. I've decided to give NorthFin Veggie a try. What brand of spirulina flakes do you use? And what species of cichlids do you keep?


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

Smeagol said:


> Idech said:
> 
> 
> > I know what your question was. And my answer is : Northfin Veggie is what was recommended to me by long time cichlid breeders who use it on their hundreds if not thousands of fish, along with spirulina flakes, and have great success. The word « cichlid » isn't on the package, but it's perfect for them.
> ...


I don't know what brand it is. The store sells it in bulk. I have the following species in my tank : pseudotropheus acei, pseudotropheus demasoni, astatotilapia latifasciata, cynotilapia sp. lion, labeotropheus fuelleborni, labidochromis caeruleus.


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

Idech said:


> I don't know what brand it is. The store sells it in bulk. I have the following species in my tank : pseudotropheus acei, pseudotropheus demasoni, astatotilapia latifasciata, cynotilapia sp. lion, labeotropheus fuelleborni, labidochromis caeruleus.


That's interesting. I don't think any stores near me sell fish food in bulk.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

I didn't know it was a thing either before I bought from them.


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

Idech said:


> I didn't know it was a thing either before I bought from them.


Is it a chain or a mom-and-pop fish store?


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

If I order fish online and have them shipped to me, I assume they will not have eaten for a couple days. So when should I start feeding them? As soon as I put them in the tank? A few hours later? Or, on the second day?

Also, for small juveniles do you recommend turning off filters/circulation pumps during feeding? I used to do that with other small freshwater fish. It seemed like it was easier for them to "catch" sinking food if there wasn't any current. But maybe this isn't a problem for mbuna?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Second day for new fish. First day is dark all day.

I never turn off my filters. If anything the current pushes the pellets down to the fish. I also feed all across the tank as opposed to one spot to give everyone a chance.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never bought fish online but from LFS or local club auctions and some eat immediately and others take a day or so. You can try feeding a little bit of food to see if they will eat a couple hours after releasing them in the tank or sooner if they aren't hiding and are cruising around the tank.

Whether to turn off filters, I would say no just feed them and see how the food moves through the tank. Circulation pumps are a different animal so only you can gauge if it impacts how the food is dispersed when feeding.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Most online fish will eat first day also. But advice is to give them a day/night to settle and feed next day. Many new owners get concerned if the fish don't eat upon arrival, but they almost always eat on day 2 if they are healthy.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

Smeagol said:


> Idech said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know it was a thing either before I bought from them.
> ...


Mom-and-pop fish store.


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 23, 2021)

DJRansome said:


> .... Once/day and what they will eat in 30 seconds. I have to ensure some pellets hit the substrate for the Synodontis, most are caught mid-water by the cichlids.


But every time I feed them it's like a fish-nado. Total chaos. I can't tell who is eating or how much. So, if you're trying to limit feeding using time (30 seconds), how do you make sure all fish are getting fed? Isn't there a chance that the more timid fish (or fish lower in the hierarchy) will go hungry if you just follow a time limit?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First you spread the food quickly across the tank so the fish have to spread out and better chance each will get some. If your tank is properly stocked, it usually works that all get enough to eat.

Pretty much you just look for the ones that don't even try to get the food and those are likely sick.

If you really have a problem with a timid eater (still probably sick) you can observe over time the curve of the belly...concave means the fish is not getting enough to eat.

Fish-nado is good...a sign of health.


----------



## jcjc (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi All,
What do you feed your calvus normally? they do not seems to like to eat pallets. 
i try to feed Hikari cichlids excel sinking pallets (vege based). but they bite and spit out.
can i feed calvus frozen blood worms? or they need a more carnivorous type of pallets? 
thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are fine on both NLS Cichlid Formula and Northfin Cichlid formula sinking 1mm pellets. How long have you had them and what were they eating before?

I would not feed anyone blood worms, but you could feed Cavlus a higher protein food (if YOU desire, but not necessary) if they are not in a tank with omnivores or herbivores.

The food you are using has 37% protein and first ingredient is fish meal. The ingredients are listed in order of volume so there is more fish meal than any other ingredient.

If my calvus were not spawning and I wanted to condition them for spawning I might have them in a species tank and feed a NLS or Northfin carnivore food.


----------



## jcjc (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi DJRansome
Thanks for advice. 
I have the calvus only for 3 days. LOL! i am not sure what he ate in the pet shop though...
Ok i will try a more carnivorous pallet, probably a 46% protein type and hope he will take it.
Thank you.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wait a month before you worry too much about them not eating.

Good idea to ask the shop and feed 50/50 for a while.

Don't keep switching food until you find something they will eat...if they are hungry and healthy and not being harassed (in their opinion, not yours) they will eat when they are hungry. I'm betting 2 days if you start feeding 50% what the shop was feeding.


----------



## jcjc (Mar 9, 2021)

hi DJRansome,

finally after 2-3 weeks the black calvus is now eating mini-pallets atleast.
gonna train him to take the regular sized pallets. happy for him
Cheers!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

:thumb:


----------

